# Connecting new directv to existing dsl internet



## skibumdreams (Mar 22, 2012)

i suppose i should start with what equipment is present. 
hr24-500
h25-500 (x2)
swm power inserter model p121r1-03
msplit 8r1-03
all wired coax

netgear wndr3300 n capable ddwrt
2wire dsl modem g capable
linux laptop wireless connection
win xp desktop wireless coneection

whole home dvr service with a package that includes on demand and whatnot

from what reading i have done here it almost sounds like i need a deca in between the power inserter and hr24 to bridge to my dsl modem/router.
this just seems silly to me because the hr24 has an ethernet jack on the back. if it is capable of using coax or ethernet why cant it be its own bridge? 

i called directv and spoke with a csr who said i should be able to run a ethernet cable between dsl modem and the hr24. this did not work. do i have a bad hr24? no activity light lit up on the hr24 or on the router indicating any sort of connection. what can i do to get everything talking? what am i missing?

did the installers miss something when they did the setup? one of them asked if i had internet and said the other installer would talk to me about it but then he didnt and i forgot to bring it up. any help?


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

The HR24 has two networking interfaces, the ethernet jack and the built in DECA that allows networking over the single coax cable. Only one of them can function at a time. 

It is true that if you hook up the ethernet, you can get internet connected, but it requires a reboot once hooked up because the ethernet is disabled while the DECA is enabled. This enables the networking over ethernet and is disabled over the DECA and results in your Whole Home DVR being disabled as well. 

A DIRECTV supplied Cinema Connection Kit that integrates the internet and Whole Home networking is your best bet.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, the HR24 cannot be used as a bridge. As *bigtom* stated, your best bet is using a DECA. You can find them on eBay (need a DECA with its own PI) or you can get a wireless "Cinema Connection Kit". The CCK can be ordered for a reasonable price right from DIRECTV's web site.


----------



## skibumdreams (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks for the help guys, i appreciate it. i am guessing that PI means power inverter/inserter? so a deca model DECA1MR0-01 would not work, but model DECABB1MR0-01 would be what i needed? also what will directv charge for a cck? i tried to link to pictures but couldnt because i dont have 5 posts yet.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

skibumdreams said:


> thanks for the help guys, i appreciate it. i am guessing that PI means power inverter/inserter? so a deca model DECA1MR0-01 would not work, but model DECABB1MR0-01 would be what i needed? also what will directv charge for a cck? i tried to link to pictures but couldnt because i dont have 5 posts yet.


Any DECA will work as long as it has its own power. Either of these two DECA's from this post will work: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2934390&postcount=10

The price for the CCK is available online when you go to your account overview, select "My Equipment" and choose "DIRECTV Cinema Connection Kit" from the drop down under the tabs. Add it to your cart to see the price. I think it's like $30 or so.

EDIT: This post has pictures of the CCK: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2934395&postcount=15


----------



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

"skibumdreams" said:


> thanks for the help guys, i appreciate it. i am guessing that PI means power inverter/inserter? so a deca model DECA1MR0-01 would not work, but model DECABB1MR0-01 would be what i needed? also what will directv charge for a cck? i tried to link to pictures but couldnt because i dont have 5 posts yet.


Give them a call and explain that the installer didn't hook up the system, with your internet, and they will probably send you the CCK for free; I just went thru essentially the same thing. If you call within the first 14 days it is simpler because of them being able to write it off towards your install ticket, after the 14 days it took me speaking with a supervisor to get the CCK sent to me for free ( I didn't realize they didn't hook up my system correctly until a month had passed .) The Wireless CCK cost about $85, with tax, but they will credit it back to your account. Hopefully I stated that simple enough to understand, after working 17 hours things don't always come out as simple as I think they sound. Good luck.


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

I haven't posted in quite a while, mainly because I haven't had any issues or really didn't have any good input to anyone else's issues, but I do read the posts here faithfully. I now have an issue that has me stumped. I had no problem setting up my network a few years ago and updating it a couple of times using the information from DBSTalk posts. 

I had a modem and router failure a couple of weeks ago. The modem was a Motorola 2210 (ATT DSL) and the router was a Cisco E3000. The modem was configured to bridge mode and the router was set up for PPPoE. The replacement modem was a Motorola 3360 and I replaced the router with a Cisco E4200. So my current network configuration is:

Motorola DSL 3360 Modem (second floor)
Cisco E4200 Router (second floor)
Cisco E1000 Extender (first floor)
Dell XPS 410 (second floor, cable connection to router)
Dell Inspiron laptop (first floor, wireless connection to router)
Apple TV (first floor, wireless connection to router)
6 port Ethernet hub (first floor, connected to wire port on E1000 extender)
HR22-100 DVR (hooked to ethernet hub)
HR21-100 DVR (hooked to ethernet hub)

I connected the new modem via the ATT setup over their website and set the router using the Cisco connect software. The modem is set up in PPPoE configuration and the router is set up DCHP. I set up both DVRs by resetting them to the default network connections and everything work fine for two week. Now, the HR22 won't connect to the network or internet and the HR21 will connnect to the network but not to the internet. There are now settings listing in the "Advanced Settings" on the HR22 and the HR21 has an IP, submask and MAC address showing but no gateway or DNS settings. 

I went into the modem setup and it does have a setting for bridge mode. I thought about reconfiguring the modem and set the router for PPPoE but I don't won't to loose my internet connections for the rest of my computers and iPads. I guess there is a bit of a fear factor here. I am looking for suggestions/validation any help that can be provided. Thanx.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

laciii said:


> ..........The replacement modem was a Motorola 3360 and I replaced the router with a Cisco E4200.
> ..........I am looking for suggestions/validation any help that can be provided. Thanx.


I will take a stab at it based on my current setup. I am not a network guru.

I have AT&T DSL with a Motorola modem and a Cisco / Linksys N wireless router. I bridged the modem to the router. My router settings: Connection type, PPPoE; User Name, [email protected]; Password, AT&T Network Password (not e-mail password). While you are in the router setup, make a note of the DNS addresses. Your gateway IP is the IP for the Cisco E4200 (what you use to access the router's setup). In D*'s Advanced Network Setup, enter the IP address for the DVR (192.168....) and the Sub-net (255.255.....); enter the DNS addresses you noted previously; enter the E4200 IP for the Gateway IP. Suggestion: replace your hubs with switches. They are far more reliable with less send / receive errors. That should do it.

In my setup, the Linksys wireless router talks to a D* wireless CCK (bridge) which connects the two HR24s to the internet via DECA connections. I used to have a similar setup like yours (wireless repeaters and bridges), but DECA and the wireless CCK simplified my setup.

I hope this was a little help. DBSTALK has many experts in networking and DECA, so I am sure they will comment and correct my mistakes. Best wishes!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"laciii" said:


> I haven't posted in quite a while, mainly because I haven't had any issues or really didn't have any good input to anyone else's issues, but I do read the posts here faithfully. I now have an issue that has me stumped. I had no problem setting up my network a few years ago and updating it a couple of times using the information from DBSTalk posts.
> 
> I had a modem and router failure a couple of weeks ago. The modem was a Motorola 2210 (ATT DSL) and the router was a Cisco E3000. The modem was configured to bridge mode and the router was set up for PPPoE. The replacement modem was a Motorola 3360 and I replaced the router with a Cisco E4200. So my current network configuration is:
> 
> ...


Setting the modem to bridge mode and putting he PPPoE settings on the router should work just fine as long as all your devices are hooked up through the router, which according to your list up top, they are.



"allenn" said:


> I will take a stab at it based on my current setup. I am not a network guru.
> 
> I have AT&T DSL with a Motorola modem and a Cisco / Linksys N wireless router. I bridged the modem to the router. My router settings: Connection type, PPPoE; User Name, [email protected]; Password, AT&T Network Password (not e-mail password). While you are in the router setup, make a note of the DNS addresses. Your gateway IP is the IP for the Cisco E4200 (what you use to access the router's setup). In D*'s Advanced Network Setup, enter the IP address for the DVR (192.168....) and the Sub-net (255.255.....); enter the DNS addresses you noted previously; enter the E4200 IP for the Gateway IP. Suggestion: replace your hubs with switches. They are far more reliable with less send / receive errors. That should do it.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't need to worry about the DNS addresses on the modem or the router. If you point your device to the IP address of the router for its DNS address, it will automatically use the DNS addresses listed on the router.

- Merg


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx allenn and The Merg. I thought that changing the settings as you described is what I should do but the fact that it worked fine for two weeks set the way described really threw me off. Thanx, again.


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I set up the modem to bridge and set up the router to PPPoE. I noted the DNS settings on the router. Everything except the DVRs connected with no problems. I tried the router with DCHP enabled and disabled and it didn't work either way. My router's IP is 192.168.0.1 subnet mask 255.255.255.0. I restarted the DVR, no effect. Any other suggestions?


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

One other thing, both DVRs connect to my network but not to the internet.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What is the IP address of your DVRs?

- Merg


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

192.168.0.123 and .124


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

laciii said:


> Well, I set up the modem to bridge and set up the router to PPPoE. I noted the DNS settings on the router. Everything except the DVRs connected with no problems. I tried the router with DCHP enabled and disabled and it didn't work either way. My router's IP is 192.168.0.1 subnet mask 255.255.255.0. I restarted the DVR, no effect. Any other suggestions?





laciii said:


> One other thing, both DVRs connect to my network but not to the internet.


- If you are using MAC filtering, E4200; then put the D* DVRs' addresses in the filter list.

- Did you power off cycle your modem; Cisco E4200 Router; and Cisco E1000 Extender? Turn on modem first and wait tell it connects; then turn on your E4200 and wait; then turn on the E1000.

- Look at your DHCP Reservation list, E4200, and verify all devices are in the list with the expected IP addresses.

- Review the D* Network Advance Setup; verify the DNS and Gateway addresses are correct.

Post back your results. Best wishes!


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll try that. I did power cycle my modem but not the router and extender. Thanx.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"laciii" said:


> I'll try that. I did power cycle my modem but not the router and extender. Thanx.


That will very likely get you going.

- Merg


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

The Merg said:


> That will very likely get you going.
> 
> - Merg


Well, I rebooted everything and a very interesting thing happened. First let me say I had the E4200 configured to PPPoE with DHCP disabled. Amazingly, the two DVRs connected but all my wireless connections failed. I took a look at the network settings on my iPad and it showed a router IP address of 192.168.1.1. Same with my iPhone. I reconfigured my router to DHCP enabled and all my wireless connections came back but the DVRs would not connect. When I checked my iPad and iPhone, they correctly showed my router IP as 192.168.0.1. I'm not sure what happed there. Anyway, I didn't have time to go back into my router check out the DHCP assignments. I will do that this evening. I think I may have to make a DHCP reservation for each DVR. I'll let you know if I get the DVRs to connect.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

laciii said:


> ........with DHCP disabled. ...........


- Enable DHCP; this will prevent your iPad from getting your gateway IP (192.168.1.1) which is why your DVRs failed to connect to the internet.

- Turn off all DVRs and WiFi devices like iPhones, iPads, printers, tablets etc.

- Power cycle AT&T modem; router; and repeater.

- Restart DVRs and then your other WiFi devices.

You should be connected to the internet and all devices should be playing nice.

The only static IPs I have are my my main PC (dns port forwarding for security camera) and the D* wireless CCK. The router manages the IPs for iPhone, iPad, and other Wifi devices.

Best wishes!


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

Success, finally! DCHP is enabled and iI restarted everything. Everything is connected and seems to be working fine. Thanx so much for all the help.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

laciii said:


> Success, finally! DCHP is enabled and iI restarted everything. Everything is connected and seems to be working fine. Thanx so much for all the help.


Great! I knew you could do it. I love happy endings. Best wishes!


----------

